# Bat babies (wink)



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

No, not really bats, but they look like them 
These are my new little guys. I only wish they slowed down for better pictures.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Awwwww. Cuteness overload


----------



## Whisperflight (Sep 23, 2015)

OMG they're adorable!! I love their ears. <3


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

If only they could flap those ears... surely they would take off!


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh gosh they're so cute! Those ears are huge! How adorable! >u<


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

The last pic with him looking up is totally cool.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

ERMAGHERD! BEHBEHZ!

*dies from too much cute*


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

*awwww so cute love the ears*


----------

